# Enjoying Halloween



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Ziva totally refused to wear her pirate costume, but really loved carving the pumpkins. The biggest problem is trying to keep her from eating them.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Last year Bodhi refused to wear anything... However, he is a year and half now and well, he took 3rd prize in a local pet store costume contest today. OK it's not AKC sanctioned or have anything to do with agility or field trials, but we'll take any ribbon we can get!

Here are some photo's for those that are seeking ideas for Halloween. 

Bodhi the Naturalist Trail Guide Dog (Since he is wearing no pants, I guess he is a Naturalist in other ways...)




























His reward for appeasing his humans was several trips to the tennis ball bobbing trough.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

In the last photo, is he "bobbing for apples". The photos are great - I can't believe he didn't take first place being that adorable.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Maple ate our pumpkin before we could make a jack o lantern. I was not pleased. I kinda laugh now.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Ro-Ro said:


> In the last photo, is he "bobbing for apples". The photos are great - I can't believe he didn't take first place being that adorable.


He was bobbing for tennis balls. There were so many in the trough he was on sensory overload and was having difficulties choosing one. I guess our "V" needs to hang out with some Golden Retrievers so he can learn how to strategically place six tennis in his mouth instead of just one.

He had no chance of taking 1st place. The competition was stiff. How can you beat a puppy lying on a booogie board with a rash guard being pulled around by two adorable children or a yorkie dressed up as woody from toy story... We will humbly take third place. 

Anyway, this was the prelude to the Hawaii Island Humane Society pet walk where Bodhi has raised $550. http://www.firstgiving.com/bodhitheviszla


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

ohhh Bodhi looked sooooo cool, love it!


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

omg that's hilarious. Bodhi looked fantastic and I love the bobbing for tennis balls...Moose wouldn't know what to do with that- he would just drink the water, around the tennis balls. 

Good to see someone else dressed their V up, Moose was a cowboy- wearing a bandana around his neck, and my husband's cowboy vest from a pathetic costume he bought years ago. the vest lasted 30 mins , the bandana..is still around his neck.


----------

